# What was your biggest order of hay from one customer?



## GeneRector (Jun 4, 2008)

Howdy! What has been your largest single order of hay from a customer? Did you have any problems filling the order or with delivery? Just curious!

Your views always appreciated!

Always,

Gene


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

The largest standard order in hay and straw is the usual I'll take everything you got. That is usually someone that's playing a game and full of BS


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I've sold 1000 Lg rd bales at a time but they want so much a month so I don't have to deliver all at once.

Have a few will buy 100-200 bales and deliver it all before winter sets in but are very lenient about delivery so I just do it when I have time.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a few people every year who take a few hundred delivered over the winter. I sometimes get people who want 500-1000 round bales. But i usually dont sell them that many. They all seem to figure since they are buying volume the price should be dirt cheap on the hay. Yes its more hassel. But i can make 50% more selling smaller amounts to someone with their horse.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I used to have a guy that would take a small hoop building full of 1st cutting for his horse. 300 bales is what the small ones hold. He'd come and get 7 at a time once a week, after the third week or so he'd skip a week.

Also had a friend that would buy every bale of first cutting I'd let him have for the dry cows before he went organic.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

3500 largest single order. It was in winter so just loaded the Vans. The jockey brought 8 guys with him and they hustled it out of there quickly


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Local Jew Camp 1800 small squares and 80 4x4 round bales with restocking round bales in the fall, maybe 30 more. All picked up at field

Local vet that sells all his meats to the public out of his own store. 120 small squares, 100 4x5 and 20 4x4 round bales. Picks up small squares at field and rounds we find somebody to take them over as were to busy to deal with it. In addition to the order we also mow rake bale approx. 700 baleage bales over 2 cuttings.

The rest are just small orders ranging from 100-1500 all picked up at the field.

I guess the largest is the guy the moves my hay south. He will take all I can get in the barn up to 15,000 of 2nd, 3rd, and 4th. cutting. Going to be a while before I can get that, last year was 2,000.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Last fall bought/baled/delivered 1830 big round stalk bales to local feedlot.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Gearclash said:


> Last fall bought/baled/delivered 1830 big round stalk bales to local feedlot.


Ooooh wee....that's a lot of seat time.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Vol said:


> Ooooh wee....that's a lot of seat time.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Well, sorta. About 5 days of baling with 2 balers if I recall correctly. I did most of the hauling myself, that was rather tedious. Actually, this is the tip of the proverbial iceberg. We made about 6700 bales last fall, mostly stalks, 760 bean straw. I usually run the rake, and let hired guns run the balers. If a baler breaks I put somebody else in the rake and I go bend wrenches. Just to put things in perspective there is a custom baler that my nephew hauls bales for that sells about 15,000 stalk bales to one customer, and that is not all that customer buys.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Gearclash said:


> Just to put things in perspective there is a custom baler that my nephew hauls bales for that sells about 15,000 stalk bales to one customer, and that is not all that customer buys.


NW Iowa,"The cornstalk bale capital of the USA"


----------

